# VP Queen Bees



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

4 Words Sum up this operation:

Excellent queens!

Excellent service!


----------



## popsjim (Mar 4, 2009)

V P Queens
Yes VP has Excellent Queens
Excellent service


----------



## bk21701 (May 22, 2009)

Adam, owner of VP, has become one of my good friends through my hobby and a good drinking buddy! I've been lucky enough to spend a lot of time with him while he is doing anything from making queens to extracting drone semen. My queens this year are absolutely AMAZING! I have 2 deeps as my hive bodies, on any given day I can crack open a hive and there are eggs in almost every empty cell. Amazing brood patterns, gentile as could be! If you are thinking about re-queening in the spring, remember to give VP a try. www.vpqueenbees.com Make sure you reserve early, he sells out very fast!


----------

